# Name idea's for a cafe.



## veggieluver21 (Mar 30, 2010)

Okay. Does anyone have any good ideas for a name for my (soon to be) cafe. It might possibly be just vegetarian cuisine.....but not sure yet. Oh and it is in an old train station building, and by a river. So, maybe incorporate something about the old train station, or the Juniata River......not sure though.

Thankyou for your ideas!!  I appreciate any help.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I always liked the name of the place in Fried Green Tomatoes "The Whistle Stop Cafe" .  There might be trademark or copyright issues, though?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

my grandmother owned The Whistle Stop Antique Store. Didn't stop the movie people from stealing it and tacking Cafe on the end/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Steam Whistle Cafe. 
River Bend Cafe. 
Locomotion at the bend. (Engine #) ____ (use something historical). 
All Aboard! cafe. 
Stokin' Coals Eatery. 
 Cica 19__ (or whenever it was built) Cafe.
  Vegetarian Express Eatery.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Caboose Cafe
Juniata Caboose Cafe
Cafe Delight
Cupola Cafe
"The most common caboose form in American railroad practice has a small windowed projection on the roof, called the cupola. The crew sat in elevated seats in order to inspect the train from this perch."
(cupola is "standard" caboose type)
The Wet Whistle
Choo -Choo Cafe

I am very happy to hear about your new Cafe, all the best to you.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

L'il Red Caboose (stealing your word Petals /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif) Paint the interior red.
Riverside Stop
Stationed on Juniata
Choo Choo Veg Food (Petals - I.m doing it again....!)
Veg on River's Edge/ River's Edge Veg

Naming something is terribly hard...hope some of all these suggestions have helped.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Juniata Junction
The Golden Spike
RXR Stop (picture a railroad sign)


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Off the Rails Cafe
Ticket to Ride
Vegan Junction
The Loose Caboose
Midnight Express


----------

